# Project Prime



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

So here's BarHein's new Project. Sounds like a German company!

Calling it the Prime for now. Looking at making it a 26650 mech mod. Tube is made from foodgrade stainless steel and has been crimped at certain parts for grip purposes.

Top cap on there is out of a hard drive. Working on a bottom fire switch, prob clone the Nemesis switch so we can make it a magnetic one. 

510 connection will hopefully be an adjustable pin via a screw being turned in or out and thinking of making 2 teflon sleeves to either fit a 26650 or 18650.

Its also going to be cut shorter to the battery length.

Here's a couple of pics showing the tubes size (35mm) compared to a KTS in 490 mode and a SVD in 650 mode and with my biggest RTA the Kayfun lite plus.

Next to a KTS in 490 mode with a Trident on


Top cap is from a hard drives insides.


Next to a SVD in 650 mode and with a Kayfun placed on top, NOT working yet, just placed the Kayfun on top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Wow @Hein510 that is amazing. 
So cool you used the insides of a hard drive. 
Will be like vaping lots of data ! LOL

No serious, this is quite cool since i dont see any 26650 mods locally available. 
And those batteries must be great for battery life. 

Well done. 

Just asking, why do you want to copy the Nemesis switch? Will it be able to stand upright given the weight without using the locking ring? I find it such a pain to have to screw the locking ring down each time if i just want to put it down for a minute on my Nemesis.


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Ive been trying to figure out the bottom fire switch and the Nemi switch I can actually see whats going on inside, well imagine whats going on inside, dont have xray vision! HAHAHA! actually need an switch from a mod so I can strip it and see whats going on inside.


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Awesome project, way to go. Wondering if that size battery is locally available in IMR?


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Awesome project, way to go. Wondering if that size battery is locally available in IMR?


Dont know yet, will make it 18650 at first and then when I can get a 26650 we'll just make another sleeve for that battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Ja, i suppose its easy for a user like me to criticise the way something works. 

But sometimes not so easy to actually make it yourself or make it work better

Hope you come right with your switch. Sorry, you cant strip mine, its the only mech mod i have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

I actually stripped the bottom cap of my SVD the other day for when I wanna do a top fire or side fire, Its just a cap with threading and its got a spring welded inside with a small cap that touches the negative of the battery and then a plastic part that goes over everything and tensions the spring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

This firing switch would be nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

I just love creativity - nice doing there @Hein510 !


----------



## Die Kriek (24/3/14)

And here I thought a 650 mode SVD was big! Dayum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

